# Buying a motorbike in Barcelona



## ij78cp (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Guys, 

Happy to make use of this forum the first time. 

I´m moving to Barcelona in summer this year. I thought about getting a motorbike there but couldn´t really find a good homepage where private people sell them. 

If there is any specific homepage please let me know. 

Thank alot,
Patrick


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.segundamano.es/motos-de-segunda-mano-barcelona/?ca=8_s&th=1&od=1&fPos=0&fOn=sb_cathttp://www.segundamano.es/motos-de-segunda-mano-barcelona/?ca=8_s&th=1&od=1&fPos=0&fOn=sb_cat


----------

